# Which Heinlein Book Should You Have Been A Character In?



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 14, 2004)

CHeck this out: http://quizilla.com/users/dunkelza/quizzes/Which%20Heinlein%20Book%20Should%20You%20Have%20Been%20A%20Character%20In%3F/

My results:







You belong in the Cat Who Walks Through Walls. You are creative and cunning. Your works often feel empty to you, though others love them. You suspect that the universe and everyone in it are just characters in someone else's story.

Oddly, that was the first Heinlein book I ever read.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 14, 2004)

You belong in The Moon is a Harsh Mistress. You value freedom above all else. You would fight and die for your family and your home.


I've never read this one so I couldn't really tell you how accurate this one is for me, although I do value family over just about everything other than chocolate ​


----------



## polymorphikos (May 15, 2004)

You belong in The Man Who Sold The Moon. You are a dreamer. People don't understand you your calling, and often get in your way. Frontiers call to you, and you will breathe your last breath as you gaze back from a distant horizon.


----------



## Genus (May 15, 2004)

http://images.quizilla.com/D/dunkelza/1052955700_roughwalls.gif

You belong in the Cat Who Walks Through Walls. You are creative and cunning. Your works often feel empty to you, though others love them. You suspect that the universe and everyone in it are just characters in someone else's story.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 15, 2004)

I got the same as dwndrgn. But what does that mean? I haven't read much Heinlein at all!!


----------



## nemogbr (May 15, 2004)

You belong in the Cat Who Walks Through Walls. You are creative and cunning. Your works often feel empty to you, though others love them. You suspect that the universe and everyone in it are just characters in someone else's story

interesting


----------



## erickad71 (May 16, 2004)

You belong in Time Enough For Love. You are older than you look. Your wit and wisdom are prized by others. People throw themselves on you, begging to be with you.

That pretty much hits the nail on the head. I've not read this book though. Actually I can't recall if I've read any of his novels.


----------



## Yvienn (May 16, 2004)

I am also Cat Who Walks Through Walls. What does it mean? Am I good or bad character?


----------



## The Master™ (May 17, 2004)

I've only read Starship Troopers, and I certainly don't intend to be in the Modile Infantry!!! 

Ooopsy, just realised it isn't to do with who you relate to in the books you've read!! I really should read these things properly!!!


----------



## mzarynn (May 19, 2004)

You belong in *Stranger in a Strange Land*. You are an alien amongst your own kind. Your wisdom is recognized by few, and your awesome power is balanced by your boundless love.


I don't know if it's true, but I like the description.


----------



## Leto (May 12, 2005)

Oh boy, means I'd be a Long family member...


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 13, 2005)

> You belong in the Puppet Masters.  Your world is filled with hidden foes.  You trust no one, and you know that someday you'll find and destroy the bad guys hideout.


 
Never read it, so I don't know.  Although I suppose it's appropriate, since part of the film (1994, starring Donald Sutherland) was filmed in Fresno.


----------



## A1ien (May 13, 2005)

You belong in the Cat Who Walks Through Walls. You are creative and cunning. Your works often feel empty to you, though others love them. You suspect that the universe and everyone in it are just characters in someone else's story.

The funny thing is I really do think that everyone is just a character and im being tested or something. Paranoid or what! but that is quite odd


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 13, 2005)

You belong in The Man Who Sold The Moon. You are a dreamer. People don't understand you your calling, and often get in your way. Frontiers call to you, and you will breathe your last breath as you gaze back from a distant horizon.


The same as Poly. Who'd have thunk it??


----------



## FelineEyes (May 18, 2005)

The Cat Who Walks Through Walls...
Not my favorite Heinlein story, but I _did_ like the cat...


----------



## Thunderchild (May 25, 2005)

You belong in Starship Troopers. Your idea of a good time is bouncing across an alien battlefield blasting the foes of humanity into extinction.


----------



## Stalker (May 25, 2005)

_Stranger in the Strange Land_ - Extremely weird


----------



## iratebeaver (Jun 4, 2005)

You belong in Stranger in a Strange Land. You are an alien amongst your own kind. Your wisdom is recognized by few, and your awesome power is balanced by your boundless loveNever read this one what's it about?


----------



## Leto (Jun 4, 2005)

A human boy bred by Martians who is discovering Earth...


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh, no, what a drag!

"You belong in _*I Will Fear No Evil*_.  
Your body is your prison, and you would trade everything you have, even your sex, for a new lease on life."






That is _not_ one of my favorite Heinlein books! Old fart Smith transfers his brain into dead secretary Eunice's body and spends hundreds of pages of flabby prose acting unconvincingly female.  Blah.   I'd much rather have _The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress_ or _Glory Road_.


----------



## Teir (Apr 24, 2006)

You belong in the Cat Who Walks Through Walls. You are creative and cunning. Your works often feel empty to you, though others love them. You suspect that the universe and everyone in it are just characters in someone else's story.


----------



## Salazar (Apr 24, 2006)

I Got...​





You belong in The Man Who Sold The Moon. You are a dreamer. People don't understand you your calling, and often get in your way. Frontiers call to you, and you will breathe your last breath as you gaze back from a distant horizon.

​


----------



## Adasunshine (Apr 24, 2006)

You belong in Time Enough For Love. You are older than you look. Your wit and wisdom are prized by others. People throw themselves on you, begging to be with you.


_622 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 31130 times.
2% of people had this result._

BTW, who is Robert Heinlein???? Probably a blasphemous question but I don't read Sci-fi!!!

xx


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 24, 2006)

I got "Farnhams Freehold". I do  *not* see myself as a survivalist. (though I do get a cat). Still, in most of RAH's works, I'd end up a minor character (perhaps "We also walk dogs?", while this quiz is plainly aimed at the front runners.


----------



## Razorback (Apr 25, 2006)

You belong in Job- A Comedy of Justice. Your convictions are indomitable, even when they don't fit what's happening around you. You would travel to hell and back for true love.
Take this http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=18&url=http://www.quizilla.com/[/img]Quizilla[/url] | Make a Quiz | Grab Code


----------



## steve12553 (May 3, 2006)

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> BTW, who is Robert Heinlein???? Probably a blasphemous question but I don't read Sci-fi!!!


 
Classic author. Very controversial. Over his career he appeared Right wing and  Left wing. I assume that means he could fly.


----------



## Pyan (May 6, 2006)

I got the _Cat who Walks_... as well. 

Here's something odd: according to the quiz site, only 4% of the total people that have taken this quiz should have been in this book - but no less than 25% of Chronicles Network forumers seem to have done so! What _does_ this say about us


----------



## steve12553 (May 6, 2006)

Finally took this after seeing the thread aound for awhile. This is what I got but I think it was over 20 years since I read the book and I don't remember it. I'll have to put it back in the TBR list.


----------



## Denie Alconn (May 10, 2006)

This is not good ....   LOL


----------



## iratebeaver (May 13, 2006)

forgot i took it. took it again. new result.





You belong in I Will Fear No Evil. Your body is your prison, and you would trade everything you have, even your sex, for a new lease on life.


_444 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 31261 times.
1% of people had this result._


----------



## The DeadMan (Sep 15, 2006)

You belong in the Puppet Masters. Your world is filled with hidden foes. You trust no one, and you know that someday you'll find and destroy the bad guys hideout.


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 15, 2006)

Ummm... all I can say is: What the..... ? 

You belong in *Time Enough For Love*. You are older than you look. Your wit and wisdom are prized by others. People throw themselves on you, begging to be with you.

Sorry, guys. Lazarus Long I ain't!


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 15, 2006)

You belong in the Cat Who Walks Through Walls. You are creative and cunning. Your works often feel empty to you, though others love them. You suspect that the universe and everyone in it are just characters in someone else's story.

This was incidentally, the first Heinlein I ever read.


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 15, 2006)

You belong in Stranger in a Strange Land. You are an alien amongst your own kind. Your wisdom is recognized by few, and your awesome power is balanced by your boundless love.


----------

